# mosella omega 09 PRO Shelter !! Sonderangebot !!



## mein-angelshop24.de (14. September 2010)

*Mosella Omega 09 PRO Shelter / Schrimzelt*












Ein  sehr geräumiges Schirmzelt für angenehme Angelsitzungen bei nassen und  windigen Wetter. Die Front- und Seitenteile des Schirmzeltes sind nicht  mehr fest angenäht und können jetzt per Reißverschluss entfernt werden.


stabile Leichtmetall-Konstruktion
3000mm Wassersäule
aus 100% faserverstärktem Nylon
stabile Heringe und Spannleinen
4 stabile Stormpoles (Stormstangen mit Schnellverschlüssen)
incl. Bodenplane
incl. Transporttasche
Maße: L 3,0m x B 2,5m x H 1,5m

statt 119,99 €​*99,95 €**Nur für kurze Zeit*

http://mein-angelshop24.de/outdoor/zelte/mosella-omega-09-pro-shelter-schrimzelt.html


----------

